# Cleaning a rabbits vents?



## FallingStar (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, well at my 4H meeting last night, my leader suggested that we all go and clean our rabbits vents, and I was wondering, what is a best way to clean them? Like with a Q-tip, and what else? 

I know that the smell when cleaning their vents, isn't a pleasant smell at all. :yuckBecause she showed us where the vents were, and the smell was very nasty. So I'm not looking forward to cleaning them, but it has to be done. 

So, any tips on this job? Haha. 

Thanks,

Karlee


----------



## naturestee (Feb 10, 2009)

You mean the scent glands? Use q-tips or cotton balls and some oil. Mineral oil would be best but I'd think you could use olive oil or something like that too. You might see black crud- that's crusty scent gland goop that might take a little to loosen up. Don't pull on it as it's usually crusted onto the delicate skin.

It STINKS! Open a window, set a fan to blow outside, etc.

Have fun!:biggrin2:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, I mean scent glands. They are pretty much the same thing, just different names I guess.
And ok, I'll probably do it tomorrow, since it's dark out here, and I'll probably do it in our garage, with the door open! lol. 
And thanks, I'll go look for some olive oil.  
Haha, I'm really not looking forward to it, just because of the smell.
It's really gross. 

-
Karlee


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 10, 2009)

You can use baby oil too. (That is just mineral oil anyway.) LOL! This is one of the FUN things about owning a bunny!


----------



## Cove (Feb 10, 2009)

Well... I learned something new today. I hadn't a clue one had to do that. :vomit:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought you were only supposed to clean their scent glands if they have a problem with them, like their blocked or something? If you are supposed to clean them regularly then I never have :lookaround


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 11, 2009)

Some rabbits, especially certain bucks, can get a little more "pungent" than others. If you keep house rabbits, the smell can get very noticable. If the oils build up and get dried and crusty, bacteria can cause infection. It's something that should be checked occassionally, and cleaned if necessary.

FallingStar's 4H leader suggested that they learn to clean the vents. It's good to know how to do it and how to check the vent area for cleanliness. Kudu's to that 4H leader.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh so you should clean them if they get really stinky? Or should I be cleaning mine now?


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 11, 2009)

You should be checking them as part of their regular care. I do it when Ido nails. I hold them in my arms on their back and do a complete "underside" check... clip nails, check foot pads, belly, hocks, tail, vent. If anything needs cleaning, clipping, brushing, etc.,it gets done.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok cool I'll start checking them then.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 11, 2009)

I was wondering about the regular cleaning too. I check mine occasionally but never seem to find anything worth poking around forI did notice though the smell once you pay the area attention by merely touching it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 11, 2009)

I tend to check mine every month or so, and they probably get cleaned every 3 months? Barney is the worst- his always smell and get really gunky.

It's not a pleasant job, but to tell you the truth, I prefer doing it to clipping nails! :shock:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha, thanks everyone for the information. I'm going to clean them after I get home from school. 
I'll probably clean them every month or so, and before shows. Hehe.  
And also why she told us to check them is because, some of the people in my group didnt know where the vents are. 
So that was another reason. 

-
Karlee


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

I just posted this on another thread, but thought I would put it here too. It's a pretty good demonstration of scent gland cleaning:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldSCV9qY3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldSCV9qY3c[/ame]


----------



## Sabine (Feb 11, 2009)

I just watched the video. How did she get the rabbit to lie that still???? It looks like a fluffy toy except for all the stuff coming out of her scent glands. Lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Karlee, now you're gonna have to show me how to do it lol. I know where the vents are, but when I checked on our bunnies' I didn't see anything nor smell anything, so maybe I was checking wrong.  
Emily


----------



## LolaGirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok I am glad you guys are talking about this because I never knew it was something we had to check. Yikes... 
Lola is due for a nail trim so I guess I'll be looking down there too...I dont know if I can do it but I'll try!!! lol


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 12, 2009)

Haha, well...
I cleaned 2 of my rabbits today, and I will do the other 3 tomorrow or whenever.
But the smell was very nasty. 
BlueSky, I'll show you when/if you come over.


----------

